# Anyone located in the 209 area..Central Valley, CA?



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Just wondering...


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

we're close in the 559 area code, check the Fresno forum


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

im in fairfield


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Y'all should caravan down to the SoCal All-Nissan Bash. It'll be cool.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

im in the 209 i think thats about it not many runnin around here


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

NiN_00 said:


> *im in the 209 i think thats about it not many runnin around here *


 yall should come to fairfield, always a bunch of people at the local bux hopin to run but never end up doin so because everyone has raced each other or seen those cars race. bring some people from the 209 up to the 707 we need more peeps. my crew is always down to race. we aint crazy fast, more like average. we can get some crazy cars to come through if its really poppin.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

i might head up there one of these weekends see whats upp my car is sloww at the moment  but in July ill fix that problem


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

NiN_00 said:


> *i might head up there one of these weekends see whats upp my car is sloww at the moment  but in July ill fix that problem *


 yeah dude fa sho we need some more b13's up here or any nissan for that matter. seems like im the only one racing besides the DEMENTED silvias...btw theres plenty of civics you can prolly kill and if u do come bring that grill too


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

lol fo shizzle


----------

